# Dog Digestion Situation



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Let me start off by saying. My dog has always been very regular. She eats two meals a day, she eats organs every day, and she gets plenty of boneless meals throughout the week. That being said, she has always gone to the bathroom off the leash. The last few days, She has had to be on a leash every time she goes outside. And she has not gone number two (that I have noticed). She is not acting strange, and she does not show symptoms of bloat. I gave her a generous helping of apple cider vinegar this morning to see if that will help the situation. I am thinking that she does not want to go while she's on the leash. She will pee on the leash, but not the other. Any suggestions you can give me to help get things moving once again? I will not give her any grain.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you tried pumpkin? I gave charlie a bone once and she ate the whole thing, I wasn't paying attention to how much she ate. Anyways long story short she got constipated and pumpkin did the trick for us.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Some extra liver or organ may get her moving again.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

A walk always does the trick for me but I have male dog who loves to mark a certain spot in the neighborhood


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Last one I had get constipated, I gave her a larger than normal serving of liver, and then her regular fish oil. Things got moving quick!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Probably just doesn't want to go on leash, my male held poop for about a day and a half this week because we got tons of snow and he just doesn't like to hang out in it or get snow on his butt. They can't hold it forever lol and as long as they aren't going in my house or seem uncomfortable I don't worry about it.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Try putting her on a long line to give her room to get away from you. Melon hates pooping on leash and will only do it in a true emergency, but he'll do it on a long line.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mol didn't poop, God, I think it was for 3, or was it 4 days, once. She was acting perfectly normal in every other way, eating, drinking, exercising, demeanour, so I didn't worry about it. She just went when she was ready. She will hardly ever go without a good walk first, so I know that does get things moving. And, like Liz said, some liver should work too.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd be willing to be leash, too!

My sheltie hates going on a leash and she will drag it out, sniff forever, and go a long time to get out of it. She likes to be able to find the spot, walk around and be free to poop. I think the walk would help if possible or just don't worry and they'll go when they can't hold it anymore!

Good luck!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

So, the last couple of days Sabrina has gotten nothing but deer liver and apple cider vinegar. She was off the leash for the first time this week, and she was so happy! She exercised for about 1 1/2 hours. I did not see her go, but there was about 10 minutes of time I wasn't watching her, so it's quite possible she went then, but I'm not sure. I am going to continue to give her lots of organs and vinegar. I'm going to make this dog have diarrhea if its the last thing I do!! 
*thanks for the pumpkin idea, I will try that. *thanks for the longline idea as well*


----------

